# My set up



## Axl/75 (Jul 2, 2020)

My current set up just need to replace with better grinder maybe get the Sette 270 wi


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Morning @Axl/75

Welcome to the forum and might suggest you do a search on the Sette on here before you leap into that particular grinder (also check to see if your proposed retailer has a negative thread on here to add to that)

Happy reading

John


----------



## Axl/75 (Jul 2, 2020)

Cheers John will look into it lad 👍🏻


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice looking machine....if I knew what it was! 🤔


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> Nice looking machine....if I knew what it was!


Fracino Heavenly


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Fracino Heavenly


Classico

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Damn, I much prefer the look of these new drip trays to the naff shallow black plastic one that's on my Classico!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, lovely looking machine, what do you think to it @Axl/75 ive been looking at both the heavenly and the classico.


----------



## Axl/75 (Jul 2, 2020)

Makes gr8 coffee and steam power is awsome as good as not quicker than a commercial machine steam wand


----------

